# Spouse Visa- Job Done! List of evidence submitted



## swedey2k (Jun 9, 2012)

Delighted that today my wife got her spouse visa!! Thankyou so much for all your help and support.

One thing on here I found really useful was a list from someone else saying what she submitted. I have done my list below. Note that we went OVERKILL on this, so I'm sure you don't need to submit all the below to get it done. The entire visa folder weighed 10lb- I can just imagine the UKBA mail room laughing at the size of it compared to everyone elses.

We also took a photocopy of everything and included it in the folder. I'm sure you won't need to do this - you probably only need to photocopy key things like passport, wedding certificate etc but I didn't want to take any chances!!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa (Priority service) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, Jan 19 2013
Date biometrics taken: Jan 22, 2013
Date recieved by UKBA in NYC (per Fedex): Jan 23, 2013
Date recieved by UKBA in Sheffield (per UKBA email): Jan 25, 2013
Date visa received back at my wife's house in USA: Feb 7, 2013


We had no email from the first one saying it had been received! Impressed by speed of UKBA processing. 

List of evidence provided:

*Confirmation of payment of the express service
*Guide to Documentation (i.e. the list below)

A. Core Application
A1. Letter of Introduction signed by both of us
A2. Note on photocopies (telling them what the most important originals were to return, in case they coudln't return everything due to the sheer volume!)
A3. Printout of online form- signed and dated
A4. Appendix 2
A5. Stamped Biometrics Confirmation
A6. Applicant Passport and 2 colour passport size photos.
A7. Applicant Previous passport
A8. Sponsorship Undertaking signed by sponsor

B. Proof of Maintenance
B1. Budget spreadsheet- showing at a high level sponsor's current income and expenses and future joint income and expenses (I assumed no income for my wife for prudence)
B2. Sponsor's Statements Since June 2011 - savings and credit (again, probably overkill- you may not need that much but others will know better than me)
B2a. Wage slips for last 12 months (again, I think you only need six months). As my firm don't do hard wage slips, I printed copies from our online system, and got a letter from a Partner confirming they were genuine.
B3. Letter from sponsors employer confirming sponsor's employment
B4. Sponsor's contract with employer
B5. Applicant's Recent Bank Statements (A random selection)


C. Proof of genuine relationship
C1. Marriage License and Certificate
C2. Pictures from wedding day
C3. Contract with the religious ceremony service providers (we had a low key civil wedding and are having a religious ceremony in April before my spouse comes to the UK)
C4. Selection of Engagement cards from family and friends
C5. Index of Visits to each other- simple spreadsheet with dates, locations etc
C6. Evidence of visits- Airline confirmations, boarding passes (where available),
C6a. Evidence of visits- Photos
C7. Sponsor's British Airways travel history
C8. Facebook messages log
C9. Evidence of email traffic (a print screen of my work sentbox showing 1,000+ emails to my wife!!)
C10. Sample email traffic (Five emails, suitably romantic but not too personal)
C11. Skype Video call Log (there is a good exe for this you can find online)
C12. Selection of letters, notes and cards (about three or four from each of us)
C13. Engagement announcement page from local newspaper

D. Other evidence
D1. Notarised copy of Sponsor's passport bio page (got a lawyer friend to sign a copy saying this is true and fair copy of the original)
D2. Original Birth certificate- Applicant 
D3. Original Birth certificate- Sponsor
D4. Rental Agreement for property 
D5. Note on flight arrangements to come to the UK
D6. Applicant's Resume
D7. Sponsor's Resume
D8. Applicant's Diploma


----------



## shayonislynn (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you that's a very helpful list for all of us applying


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

swedey2k said:


> One thing on here I found really useful was a list from someone else saying what she submitted. I have done my list below. Note that we went OVERKILL on this, so I'm sure you don't need to submit all the below to get it done. The entire visa folder weighed 10lb- I can just imagine the UKBA mail room laughing at the size of it compared to everyone elses.
> 
> We also took a photocopy of everything and included it in the folder. I'm sure you won't need to do this - you probably only need to photocopy key things like passport, wedding certificate etc but I didn't want to take any chances!!


Half your documents weren't necessary, and I really do feel that UKBA get fed up with people who send tons of unnecessary stuff 'just to be safe.' They had to trawl through your fat packet just to get at the crucial documents, taking extra time and effort in doing so, meaning there is less time to deal with other applicants who were more sensible in their approach.

That's why I discourage people from listing their documents. People should use common sense to decide what EXTRA documents they need to answer some *specific *situations of their application, and just send in essentials (all listed on the website).

Instead of being a help, it can force people into believing they have to do the same, or give a scare to those who have already applied that they didn't send in enough. I may start to exercise my Mod's discretion to screen and filter such posts in the future.


----------



## sabeen78 (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations!!!

How much is the fee for the expedite application? 

Thank you


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

sabeen78 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> How much is the fee for the expedite application?
> 
> Thank you


Priority processing is available to US applicants for and extra $300. It's not available in all countries.


----------



## swedey2k (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry just trying to be helpful but obviously was misguided. I personally
Don't think their list is all that clear which is why I found a previous posters list so helpful.

Anyway, good luck to all
Those still
In the application process


----------



## Brynna87 (Jan 20, 2013)

Personally i found the lists helpful. I didn't just copy one persons list though, but went over a whole bunch of them and picked out the important common documents between them. I think as long as people post warnings that their lists are unique to their application then it's good. At least it was for me. Though we'll see how things go. 1 week now since I got my email from UKBA saying they'd opened my application. Fingers crossed....



swedey2k said:


> Sorry just trying to be helpful but obviously was misguided. I personally
> Don't think their list is all that clear which is why I found a previous posters list so helpful.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to all
> ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Brynna87 said:


> Personally i found the lists helpful. I didn't just copy one persons list though, but went over a whole bunch of them and picked out the important common documents between them. I think as long as people post warnings that their lists are unique to their application then it's good.


There is no need to compare other people's lists. If there are 1,000 settlement visa applicants, there will be 1,000 different lists, reflecting their personal circumstances. Some have dependants or children from previous relationships. Some have previous visa denials or entry refusals. Some meet the financial requirement through Cat A, or A + D, or G and others are exempt. Some have been married 20 years, others have only known each other for a year. Each of these circumstances generates a different list of documents. I find the lists on UKBA brief but clear enough, and very clear on the new financial requirement. And when people have genuine queries about what they shoud enclose, forum members can advise on their *specific *needs.


----------



## xiaoqiaodan (Feb 19, 2013)

Congratulations. I am hoping my wife's is that quick, wow.

Did you not include anything to show that the accommodation you will be staying in will not be overcrowded?

I am trying to decide whether I need to get a property inspection report...

Any advice? (we will be staying at my parents house)


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

xiaoqiaodan said:


> Congratulations. I am hoping my wife's is that quick, wow.
> 
> Did you not include anything to show that the accommodation you will be staying in will not be overcrowded?
> 
> ...


Again, I've answered your question in the thread you started. Please stick to asking further questions in your thread, and be patient. Someone will get to you.


----------



## Victoriaelaine (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree with you Joppa! I am keeping my application to the essentials, PEO on 17th, flr m


----------

